# I`m high tech now!!



## robert carter (Nov 17, 2015)

After the death of MOJO  my favorite bow at Horse Creek...moment of silence please, A good friend out of pity laid a Hoyt dorado on me. He was feeling sorry for me as I was whining about killing Mojo with my tree climber.
  Well this bow shoots better than me plus its about all I got so We have developed kind of a friendship. I`m starting to really like it now and may have to pic up a name for it if keeps killing stuff. 23 yard shot and the deer ran maybe 35 yards. Thank you Lord. RC


----------



## robert carter (Nov 17, 2015)

Pics won`t upload. I`ll try to figure it out.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 17, 2015)

Who would have ever thunk it, a tin can bow.
Nice doe you got there redneck.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmmmm . . ..  a Muzzy, with trad gear.  Whoda thunk it?


----------



## robert carter (Nov 18, 2015)

I`ve probably killed 40+ deer and pigs with muzzy 3 blades and trad gear through the years. Before internet I would buy what the local store sold. They work fine. I have a pig that was 250 plus mounted that I killed with a Muzzy 3 blade. Broadhead came out the off side. I was shooting a 58 lb bow. RC


----------



## robert carter (Nov 18, 2015)

Muzzys were designed by a trad shooter if I am correct. RC


----------



## chadf (Nov 18, 2015)

Love my muzzys !
Congrats on another kill !


----------



## Dennis (Nov 18, 2015)

Good Job


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 18, 2015)

Good deal Robert! I shot several in the past with those heads. Never had a problem that was the heads fault. Nice bow too.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 18, 2015)

Good deal.   I shot a ton of deer with those Muzzy heads years ago.  I shot the glue on green ones on wood shafts.  Still have some of them I think.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 18, 2015)

I like it RC stay on em!


----------



## JBranch (Nov 18, 2015)

Y'all should have seen him tune that thing.  I learned more in about an hour about bow and arrow tuning than I would have ever picked up by reading or figuring out on my own. That is one of the reasons that new to trad guys should go to a hunt or a shoot so these experienced folks can teach you something. I know I learn something new EVERY time I'm around them. 

I knew that he would draw blood very soon with it, seems all of his bows are lucky
Congrats RC.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 18, 2015)

Do it RC.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 18, 2015)

Good stuff man, congratulations!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 18, 2015)

Like I said before, I hope you never decide that you want to shoot at me! Congratulations!


----------



## markland (Nov 18, 2015)

Shoulda kept that Buffalo!
Been shooting trad gear with Muzzy's since I started back in early 90's with no problem, but do like the Phantoms alot so I normally have a mixed bag in my quiver!


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy for you RC.  That's good stuff.


----------



## BBowman (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice one cuz! Nice bow too. What's the pull on it? Did you hit that trocar tip on the muzzy with a file?


----------



## pine nut (Nov 18, 2015)

Laying them down as usual Swamper!  good work!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks guys. The bow sez 50@28 and I draw a short 27. I do sharpen the tip of the muzzys on a stone. Mark I think if I had got the buff at a 58 or 60 size I would have liked it more. The 62 seemed sluggish. This bow shoots much faster at only a couple more pounds.  RC


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats that Muzzy did its job.  !!! Nice gash.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 18, 2015)

robert carter said:


> I`ve probably killed 40+ deer and pigs with muzzy 3 blades and trad gear through the years.  RC



Everyone I know, who has been at this game for a long period of time, has killed something with a muzzy 3 blade.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 18, 2015)

Had a friend his offshore boat was named "High Tech Redneck"


You're not a lone swamper anymore.....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 18, 2015)

George Jones song.


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Nov 18, 2015)

A deadly combination for sure! Good shooting!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 19, 2015)

Good job, RC!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 19, 2015)

Well Done RC....awesome!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 19, 2015)

RC I hate that MOJO passed on  you. Bows are like men, once born they surely will die. That bow lived life like we all should , to the fullest. There is another bow out there just waiting on you to let it live.


----------



## fountain (Nov 21, 2015)

I thought that bow looked familiar. I've shot that bow a good bit and it does shoot good
Every time I go to the bow shop I tinker with a couple of hoyt recurves. A buffalo and a dorado.  They sre some good shooting bows.  Given a little time i could get used to one of em real fast.
I love a heavy riser recurve.  They tend to feel better on the shot to me


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 22, 2015)

Outstanding RC!   I bet you could still get it done with one of those beginner plastic Bear bows. You're deadly with any bow!!


----------

